# Sigma Owners Is just me or....



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it waaaaay too hard to find accesories for the sigma pistol. Even on the S&W site they don't have JACK!. I am trying to mount a multi rectile red dot or holosight to it but I am about to give up. If you do find something it is usually not is stock. What gives? And why did they go with a different style rail?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, to be honest - a Sigma is not a typical gun that most people would do all that stuff to. The trigger is rather heavy - which doesn't lend itself to range sharpshooting. And, the gun is rather inexpensive. U might just wanna sell it and buy something else maybe...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Accessories for a S&W :smt102 forget about it! I called the Performance Center to see if they could scope mount my 952. No way. Wouldn't touch it. Be happy they furnished you a magazine. Lucky Glock owners have accessories out the ying-yang.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a .40ve and looked around a little and learned in a hurry that other than the lite for the rail and a holster that's about it. The lite has to be the one S&W has. I just use it for a house/car gun as it is dependable for shooting. How did you get that trigger down to a 3.5lb pull?


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have a .40ve and looked around a little and learned in a hurry that other than the lite for the rail and a holster that's about it. The lite has to be the one S&W has. I just use it for a house/car gun as it is dependable for shooting. How did you get that trigger down to a 3.5lb pull?


Well maybe not 3.5....probably more like 4.5 or 5. I had the Wolff reduced trigger spring install by a local gunsmith. Alos had the sear polished. Only cost me 60$

I thought about selling it but Gander Mountain and Scheel's Sporting Good would only give me135$ for it. I JUST GOT THIS PISTOL IN SEPT.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, to be honest - a Sigma is not a typical gun that most people would do all that stuff to. The trigger is rather heavy - which doesn't lend itself to range sharpshooting. And, the gun is rather inexpensive. U might just wanna sell it and buy something else maybe...


The price was just way to attractive to me. I wish I had found this site before my purchase.

Don't get me wrong, I do like my sigma. I think it will be my Carry gun for when I go to camp/hunting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Uno99 for the info on the trigger. I am just quessing but a stock pull must be about 9lbs pull or more. I know it took me awhile to get use to shooting that sucker.
If I was you I would keep the gun and save up and get you another one. Use the Sigma for a house gun. I shoot mine about every other trip to the range to stay tuned up with it. It does go bang everytime I pull the trigger.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

There are accessories out the "yin-yang" for the majority of my Smith & Wessons.:mrgreen: 
S&W typically has pretty good customer service. It's just that I don't think they've ever done anything like that with a Sigma before.

I think the reason that the scope mounts are hard to come by is that there isn't enough demand. But there's got to be someone that can fit it with one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that lowering the trigger pull that much may cause some light primer strikes over time - after maybe a year of using the gun. So, be careful.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I read on the S&W website today that the M&P compact can be had with a 10lb pull. Is that optional or do all the M&P's have that?
I personally like the heavy trigger pull on my 40VE, I think that its the guns way of telling you that you will know when the trigger is being pulled so it cuts down on the "accidental" discharges.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Somewhere I recall seeing a mount for the J-point for the Sigma..Maybe it was EBCO not sure ..You can check with them..The J-point would work well on the Sigma,I have some on CZ's and 1911's..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I read on the S&W website today that the M&P compact can be had with a 10lb pull. Is that optional or do all the M&P's have that?
> I personally like the heavy trigger pull on my 40VE, I think that its the guns way of telling you that you will know when the trigger is being pulled so it cuts down on the "accidental" discharges.


You make a good point there Triton. You have to want to pull the trigger before it will go off. No ADs with this gun.:smt023


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

bompa said:


> Somewhere I recall seeing a mount for the J-point for the Sigma..Maybe it was EBCO not sure ..You can check with them..The J-point would work well on the Sigma,I have some on CZ's and 1911's..


What is a J-point?


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> I think the reason that the scope mounts are hard to come by is that there isn't enough demand.


I agree with you Revolver. But, it's suppose to be a custom built shop. That model (952-2) is designed for pinpoint accuracy. A scope should be available. But, the guy was clear...no can do. I'll bet if Doug Koenig wanted it done, it would get done.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Be aware that lowering the trigger pull that much may cause some light primer strikes over time - after maybe a year of using the gun. So, be careful.


What do light primer strike mean.......misfires??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It means the gun many not go bang when U need it to - not w/o pulling the trigger multiple times to get it to fire - not ideal in a self defense situation. I've seen guys play around with springs on various guns - hammer springs on external hammer semi autos, and striker springs on many polymer guns. WHen U bring it down too much, it will seem to work a while, but will start to have issues after a while. If it is a range gun, then it doesn't matter. U can put it back the way it was if it starts having issues. But on a gun U rely on for self defense, it can be a bad idea.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up for me SHIP. The gun is not for defense just for fun. I have been looking at a 1911 Kimbers 45 with the 22lr conversion kit. Not cheap but it looks like a great pistol.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Triton go to www.eabco.com/jpoint01.html ..
To see it is easier than trying to explain.. I find this sight to work real well on any gun I have tried it on..
Just what the old eyes need..www.eabco.com/jpoint01.html


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Buy a Sigma, learn trigger control...*



Shipwreck said:


> Well, to be honest - a Sigma is not a typical gun that most people would do all that stuff to. The trigger is rather heavy - which doesn't lend itself to range sharpshooting. And, the gun is rather inexpensive. U might just wanna sell it and buy something else maybe...


I agree, the Sigma is pretty much a basic pistol but a very dependable and inexpensive one. I shoot my MP40 & MP9c pretty good. That's probably because of the dry firing at home, I did with my SW9VE. It really helped a lot mastering trigger control. If you can hold on target with that heavy trigger you can do very well with a lighter trigger, imo. I still like my Sigma very much even though I have bought the two MP's. I'll keep my Sigma and it will remain just like it came out of the box except now it's well broken in.:draw:


----------

